# Pensacola Beach Pier



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Just heard that they are not going to do any work on the pier until FEMA cuts them a check and that then they have two months worth of repairs to do before opening. Been this long since Sally and chances of FEMA money are getting slim.

Might be time for some of us to attend SRIA meetings and raise hell, since we county taxpayers paid for that damn pier and we should not allow SRIA to abandon the pier since THEY didn't prepare the pier for the hurricane....by removing the pop out panels that did the damage to the pier.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Your FEMA monies are now going to house the druggies and homeless in the larger cities around the country. Forget about it going to the areas and regions it's supposed to go to.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Update...I emailed SRIA and asked when they were going to repair the pier. According to Robbie Schrock, they are hoping to be open by summer.

Apparently, fixing wood handrails is more complex than repairing major sections of a bridge.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

H2OMARK said:


> Your FEMA monies are now going to house the druggies and homeless in the larger cities around the country. Forget about it going to the areas and regions it's supposed to go to.


.... and eventually to the border for the caravans that are massing since the 'election'... 

Hope they get the pier taken care of somehow. I don't pier fish but my father in law used to frequent them and I'd hate to see those that enjoy them not be able to.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Navarre Pier is going to be crowded as hell this spring.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

back in the 80's-90's when the viet nam refugees came to alabama, you couldn't squeeze in a place along the pass because of so many fishing al. point. and those folks would keep everything. i mean literally 2 in. flounder, lady fish by the ton, any thing that swam was in danger.
jack


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jack2 said:


> back in the 80's-90's when the viet nam refugees came to alabama, you couldn't squeeze in a place along the pass because of so many fishing al. point. and those folks would keep everything. i mean literally 2 in. flounder, lady fish by the ton, any thing that swam was in danger.
> jack


If we could just convince them that remoras are fine eating and an aphrodisiac............


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

kingfish501 said:


> If we could just convince them that remoras are fine eating and an aphrodisiac............


Now you're thinking...


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

and Lion Fish !


----------

